# Poop board help, please



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a kit coop that has a pull out floor in raised hen house, for ease of cleaning. I've tried sand and it's super heavy but I love the idea and have sand in the run. I have wood chips now and it's ok, but I'd like to differentiate the bedding in the nest boxes and really be able to use this pull out floor as a poop board. Would it be crazy to use a door mat?









The hen house is 3.5'x 3' not including the nesting boxes. It would be great to let the Giles out in the morning, open the drawer, pull out the mat and shake it into the compost pile and be done. I can hose it down easily and it's soft enough not to hurt their feet. I've seen rubber as opposed to plastic if that would be better. I'd see the trying to peck at it but I am not sure they be able to eat it. Thoughts? Can you foresee any issues/problems or am I a small kit coop genius  Thanks for any help, this site and it's members are great!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I wouldn't use THAT.
I would just use a flat board...like plywood.
Seal it first with a GOOD Varnish...like Polyurethane.
_NOTHING _could be easier to clean than a flat board.
WHY use a "mat" for a "poop-board" ? The chickens don't WALK on a "Poop-Board" anyway.....
....or did I misunderstand your question?
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

A poop board is like a tray that sit under where the chickens roost. It an easy way to collect poop for composting. Personally i would not us indoor/outdoor carpet for that use. With such a small coop I would think the sand would work good.
Where you sifting the sand or replacing all of it?


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Because I don't have room for a poop board in my small coop, I was hoping to be able to use this tray floor for something, but as I researched and bit more and I read your replies, I'm seeing how this is a poor idea. I was sifting the sand, however the way the tray sits, I'm only able to fill it an inch or so and the girls scratch it down to the stainless steal. I tried to fill it more, but thought it would be too heavy. I don't have to used that tray though, perhaps I should just treat it like a floor until I need to remove it all for cleaning. I'll give it another try. Thanks.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you take a pic? So, is the tray the floor and its removeable ? Does the coop have an opening for you to get inside to clean or do you remove this tray? Maye if you can post a pic of your set up we can help you think of something that may work better.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

If you can see in this photo, the tray is removable, but I have access via the double doors, so I guess I only need to remove the tray for deep cleaning once in a while. I'm not sure if you can tell, but the tray is only about an inch high, and if I pile the sand much higher it will spill over and affect the pop door slides. Thanks for any thoughts, I'll try to get a better picture if you need one.


----------

